# Honda Civic nighthawk black paint correction / protection



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hey all from Athens Greece.

Few days ago with a good friend of mine we decided to give my honda a massive turn around.

The car was previous waxed with RG 55 so before start doing anything i had to strip the old waxes and protection first. 
Whole car washed with Chemical Guys Citrus gloss and some CG all clean apc and after washing and IPA to make sure everything was removed ( Sorry no pics due washing procedure :wall: )

After washing car dried with wooly mammoth and entered the garage for claying.


















For clay i used Dodo basics of bling and Bilf hamber soft with Born be slippy as clay lubricant but there where no many contamination


































After clay car washed again to remove soapy lubricant and back to the garage


























Before start doing anything we have to take readings










































And all reading depicted to cars sketch


















Polishers were waiting to get some action










Some pictures under halogen light show us the true condition of paint was full of swirls










































Car polished with different compounds

Some 50/50 at right wing


























And right wing finished


















































More 50/50


















Then bonnet split to 6 to work different compounds 

















First Megs, worked with finishing pad and rotary


































Wolf's the jeweler with finishing and rotary


































Menzerna 106 with 3m finishing pad and rotary


























P1 worked with DA and white CG hex logic pad


























Wolfs medium worked with DA and lake country polishing pad


































Last was menzerna 203


























Under masking tape


























































Roof worked with menz 106 and Jeweler


































After paint correction whole we gave the car an IPA wipe down to remove any oils and prepare the surface for the nano sealants. 
Whole car sealed with nanolex expect half bonnet we used body wrap to make some comparisons.

Panoramic view with the products used

























Some flake


























Finished job and reflections


















































































































































And my favorite










Thank you all

Cheers Kostas


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing using different products, which product do you prefer polishing wise on Honda paint... nice test.

These honda civics are great cars, i really like the shine under lights on this one, its very prefect there.

Welldone guys...


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats amazing using different products, which product do you prefer polishing wise on Honda paint... nice test.
> 
> These honda civics are great cars, i really like the shine under lights on this one, its very prefect there.
> 
> Welldone guys...


Thank you so much, it was pleasure working with so many products allow you to make comparisons and have hands on experience

All compounds gave something different

Megs has good correction and leaves a rich black colour
Jeweler enchaced the flakes but no great correction abilities 
Menz 106 has the best correction skills among finishing compounds, gave the best clarity but not flakes enhached 
P1 is an all around works faster than others and leave a swirl free crispy surface
wolfs medium definatelly needs refine with jeweller 
203 was similar with 106 with better correction ability


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Stunning finish on this lovely civic.
How did you find the nanolex, aplication, buffing etc?
Thank you!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

DAREM said:


> Stunning finish on this lovely civic.
> How did you find the nanolex, aplication, buffing etc?
> Thank you!


Actually I used nanowax and top it with nanolex spray sealant. 
It gave me nice reflections and a super smooth surface. 
I make a comparison against body wrap during washing, body wrap gives more fast sheeting but nanolex side was totaly dry.
After top nanowax with nanolex spray sealant i saw some improvement on sheeting speed


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice job there, the flake really pops now. Did you take any final paint readings? Would be interested to see the difference's of removal from the bonnet?


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

ginge7289 said:


> Nice job there, the flake really pops now. Did you take any final paint readings? Would be interested to see the difference's of removal from the bonnet?


Yes i did, but no summary photos :wall:

Actually i didnt see any special difference but its very difficult to take reading to same point you did before polishing. 
All reading was about 1 mic or less


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great work Kotsos from a fellow civinfo'er


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Nice work Kostas, I did not mind reading it again


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

All civinfo members deserve a shinny car


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Brilliant work and colour :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic reflections..


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one gives better reflection to roof? BW or Nanolex? What about application?


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

I seperate only the bonnet roof was sealed with nanolex. 
Both of them are easy to apply. Nanowax applied and worked for about one minute on surface and then easily buffed of,. 
Body wrap applied and let it 10 minutes on surface and easily buffed off too


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow that is some very dedicated and awesome hard work! Paid off 100% in the end well done!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Kotsos .


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Great write up and great results....

Thanks for going to the effort of recording all your work in such detail.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Minas (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantastic job Kotsos!Well done!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind comments


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic job! :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Τhanks Florian


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work on the Honda mate! Great pics too, I enjoyed the read!
I prefer the 106FA on my Honda, but it's a jap car not uk.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thank you so much. Maybe it is uk made but paint remains extreme soft. 
Love 106 but i wanted to have some hands on experience with other products side to side. Most times i polish with one or two compounds but this time wanted to have some fun


----------

